# Καλωσορίσματα



## nickel (Jan 26, 2010)

Γράφω συστηματικά «Καλώς ήρθες!», «Καλώς όρισες!» αλλά:

Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*καλωσορίζω* ρ. μετβ. {καλωσόρισ-α, -τηκα, -μένος} υποδέχομαι (κάποιον) λέγοντας «καλωσόρισες»· (κατ' επέκτ.) υποδέχομαι (κάποιον) περιποιητικά: ο οικοδεσπότης τους καλωσόρισε στην είσοδο τού σπιτιού ΣΥΝ. καλοδέχομαι, δεξιώνω· ΦΡ. _καλωσόρισες_ | _καλωσορίσατε_ χαιρετισμός που λέγεται κατά την υποδοχή επισκέπτη, φιλοξενουμένου κ.λπ., δηλώνοντας ότι είναι ευπρόσδεκτος: μας υποδέχθηκε η μητέρα της λέγοντας «καλωσορίσατε, καλωσορίσατε». — καλωσόρισμα.

Στο ΛΚΝ:
*καλωσορίζω* [kalosorízo] Ρ2.1α : υποδέχομαι κπ. λέγοντάς του, «καλώς όρισες», και με επέκταση, τον υποδέχομαι με θερμές εκδηλώσεις: Πήγε στο σταθμό / βγήκε στην πόρτα, για να τους καλωσορίσει. _Σε καλωσορίζω στο σπίτι μου_, προσφώνηση σε κπ. που με επισκέπτεται για πρώτη φορά ή ύστερα από μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. || ευχή όταν υποδεχόμαστε κπ.: _Kαλωσόρισες / καλωσορίσατε_, καλώς όρισες, καλώς ορίσατε και ως ουσ. το καλωσόρισες / το καλωσορίσατε.

*καλωσήρθες *[kalosírθes] : ευχή όταν υποδεχόμαστε κπ.: _Καλωσήρθες!_, καλώς ήρθες, καλωσόρισες. || (ως ουσ.): _Ήρθαν να πουν το καλωσήρθες_. 

Δεν το γράφει (το ΛΚΝ), αλλά να υποθέσουμε ότι σωστό είναι και το «Καλωσήρθατε». Στο ΛΝΕΓ, δεν υπάρχει ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Υποθέτουμε όμως ότι, αν δεχτούμε το «Καλωσόρισες» με τη σημασία «Καλώς όρισες» (και όχι σαν μεταβατικό ρήμα, π.χ. «Τον καλωσόρισες ή ακόμα;», «Καλωσορίσατε τα νέα μέλη;»), τότε δεκτά πρέπει να είναι και από τα δύο λεξικά όλα τα υπόλοιπα, αφού με τον ίδιο τρόπο φτιάχτηκαν, εξίσου έχουν χάσει τον τόνο στο «Καλώς» και εξίσου συνηθισμένα είναι πια και τα τέσσερα.

Τι λέτε;


................................................................................
Σε περίπτωση που για άλλο λόγο μπήκατε σ' αυτό το νήμα, εδώ βρίσκεται το νήμα «Καλώς σας βρίσκω!».


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σε περίπτωση που για άλλο λόγο μπήκατε σ' αυτό το νήμα, εδώ βρίσκεται το νήμα «Καλώς σας βρίσκω!».


Εγώ πάντως μπήκα για να σημειώσω ότι χρησιμοποιώ συστηματικά και δέχομαι κανονικά το (επιφώνημα, επί της ουσίας) _καλωσήρθατε_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2012)

Εγώ ακολουθώ τον χωρισμό των λέξεων, γιατί μπορεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο να είναι το πιο συνηθισμένο, στην έκφραση, αλλά υπάρχουν και τα υπόλοιπα (καλώς ήρθε, καλώς ήρθαν, καλώς ήρθα). Επιφώνημα με πρόσωπα δεν είναι λίγο ασύμβατο με την γραμματική; Ή πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι υπάρχουν έξι επιφωνήματα για το ίδιο πράγμα, απλά εκφράζουν διαφορετικά πρόσωπα; Και τα λεξικά πώς πρέπει να τα καταγράφουν; Ως ένα επιφώνημα, με την σημείωση ότι είναι κλιτό και μάλιστα κλίνεται σαν ρήμα ή σαν ξεχωριστά λήμματα;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2012)

Δεν είναι το πρώτο επιφώνημα με ενικό-πληθυντικό, πάντως:
_άντε / άιντε / άντες _(ενικ.) — _αντέστε / αϊντέστε / άντεστε _(πληθ.)
_άμε / άμες _(ενικ.) — _άμετε / αμέτε / αμέστε _(πληθ.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά αυτό είναι η ίδια λέξη (άγω) και μόνο δύο πρόσωπα, η χρήση ενός εκ των οποίων έχει ξεθωριάσει (ο ενικός χρησιμοποιείται για πληθυντικό, πια, σε μη ιδιωματική γλώσσα).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2012)

Καλά, ό,τι πεις.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2012)

Καλημέρα

Όταν περάσαμε από τη δραχμή στο ευρώ ή όταν, π.χ., πέρασαν οι Βρετανοί στο δεκαδικό σύστημα, μπορεί κάποιος να γύρισε το διακόπτη, αλλά ο κόσμος πήρε λίγο καιρό να συνηθίσει το καινούργιο.

Στη γλώσσα παίρνει περισσότερο, άσε που σπάνια έχουμε κάποιον να γυρνά το διακόπτη. Δείτε τι γίνεται με το μονοτονικό, τι γίνεται με τις απλοποιημένες λέξεις.

Κάποια πράγματα, λοιπόν, αρκεί να διαπιστώνουμε ότι είναι και έτσι και αλλιώς. Ας καταθέτει κι ο καθένας τα επιχειρήματά του, τους λόγους που προτιμά το ένα ή το άλλο, το _καταχωρίζω_ ή το _καταχωρώ_, και ας ερχόμαστε κάθε χρόνο να δούμε πού βρίσκονται τα πράγματα.

Έτσι και με τα επιφωνήματα _καλωσήρθες_, _καλωσόρισες_, _καλωσήρθατε_, _καλωσορίσατε_. Εγώ παλιότερα έλεγα ότι προτιμώ το «Καλώς όρισες» από το «Καλωσόρισες» επειδή το μονολεκτικό μού φαινόταν σαν αόριστος τού _καλωσορίζω_. Τώρα έχω περάσει στους υποστηρικτές των μονολεκτικών τύπων. Αυτό το πέρασμα από τις δύο λέξεις στη μία φαίνεται παραστατικότατα στο λήμμα _καλωσήρθες_ του ΛΚΝ, όπου ορισμός τού _καλωσήρθες_ είναι τα «καλώς ήρθες, καλωσόρισες»!
*καλωσήρθες* : ευχή όταν υποδεχόμαστε κάποιον: _Καλωσήρθες_!, καλώς ήρθες, καλωσόρισες. || (ως ουσ.): _Ήρθαν να πουν το καλωσήρθες_. 

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να γίνεται μονολεκτική μια επιφωνηματική ή μια επιρρηματική φράση, ας πούμε. Ελπίζω να μην παραμορφωθεί το «ως ευ παρέστης» ενώ το «τέλος πάντων» είναι πιθανό ότι θα το γράφω με δύο λέξεις όσο το τονίζω σαν δύο λέξεις. Αν κοιτάξουμε στο διαδίκτυο, περισσότεροι γράφουν ακόμα τα ουσιαστικά _καλωσήρθες_ και _καλωσόρισες_ σαν δύο λέξεις, όμως τα λεξικά αναγνωρίζουν σαν μονολεκτικά ουσιαστικά τα τρία απ’ αυτά που συζητάμε εδώ και λείπει μόνο το _καλωσήρθατε_.

Μπορούμε να δούμε και διαφορά στη σημασία: *Καλώς ήρθες* = Καλά έκανες και ήρθες. *Καλωσήρθες, καλωσόρισες*. Ένας τόνος στο καλωσόρισμα, μία λέξη. Έτσι δεν έγιναν μία λέξη (επιφώνημα και ουσιαστικό) τα _καλημέρα, καληνύχτα, καλησπέρα_;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έτσι δεν έγιναν μία λέξη (επιφώνημα και ουσιαστικό) τα _καλημέρα, καληνύχτα, καλησπέρα_;



Φυσικά, αλλά η ειδοποιός διαφορά είναι ότι αυτό είναι όνομα+όνομα = επιφώνημα, όχι όνομα+ρήμα = επιφώνημα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Φυσικά, αλλά η ειδοποιός διαφορά είναι ότι αυτό είναι όνομα+όνομα = επιφώνημα, όχι όνομα+ρήμα = επιφώνημα.


Φαντάζομαι ότι οι γλωσσολόγοι δεν κολλάνε σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες. Οι γλωσσολόγοι τα _βρίσκουν_ γραμμένα σαν μία λέξη, και δίνουν τις ερμηνείες που ξέρουν αυτοί.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Φυσικά, αλλά η ειδοποιός διαφορά είναι ότι αυτό είναι όνομα+όνομα = επιφώνημα, όχι όνομα+ρήμα = επιφώνημα.


1. Την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, πάντως, το _καλώς _ήταν επίρρημα — όχι όνομα. Υποθέτω πως έναν grammar nazi θα τον ενδιέφερε, γι' αυτό και το σημειώνω.

2. Και, μια που πιάσαμε το _καλώς_, ετοιμάσου και για μονολεκτικά επιφωνήματα με πολλαπλές εκδόσεις: τα _καλώστον_, _καλώστην_, _καλώστους_, _καλώστες_, _καλώστα _δίνουν ήδη δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρήματα σε μονολεκτική γραφή. Αν και πρέπει ν' αναλάβει κάποιος μια σταυροφορία για να τους πει ότι δεν μπορεί, Kyrie, να έχουμε καταστρατήγηση του κανόνα επίρρημα+αντωνυμία ≠ επιφώνημα!

3. Όμως, εδώ που τα λέμε, μήπως ήρθ' επιτέλους η ώρα ν' αποκλειστούν απ' τη γλώσσα μιαρά επιφωνήματα, αποτελέσματα φρικαλέων οργίων με συμμετοχή πολλών μερών του λόγου, όπως λ.χ. [επίρρημα + επιφώνημα + όνομα + επίρρημα = επιφώνημα] ή [επίρρημα + σύνδεσμος + σύνδεσμος + επίρρημα = επιφώνημα] — που 'ναι οι δύο κυρίαρχες ετυμολογήσεις για το _τρισαλίμονο_;

4. Χώρια που πρέπει άμεσα ν' ανακοπεί η τάση για τέτοια πολυλογομερικά όργια, σαν κι εκείνο τ' ανομολόγητο στο οποίο συνέπραξαν ένα επιφώνημα ρηματικής προέλευσης, μια πρόθεση, ένα άρθρο κι ένα ουσιαστικό, μαζί με μια έκθλιψη και δύο εξακολουθητικές αφομοιώσεις, για να προκύψει το κατεξοχήν εκτονωτικό επιφώνημα: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/astadiala_1920.

5. Βέβαια, τουλάχιστο σε κανένα απ' τα παραπάνω δεν συμμετέχει ρήμα, οπότε ήμουν σχεδόν έτοιμος να κατανοήσω τυχόν ενστάσεις. Αλλ' αμέσως μετά θυμήθηκα ένα καίριας χρηστικότητας (και πάλι πολυλογομερικό) επιφώνημα — που και βασίζεται στο ρήμα των ρημάτων και έχει δύο παράλληλους τύπους: http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...d_TR=17435&the_lemma_id_KR=&the_lemma_id_GEO=.

:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Ok, λάθος μου. Επίρρημα+ρήμα. Αλλά αυτό δεν έχει τόση σημασία στον συλλογισμό μου.
2. Τούτα πρώτη φορά τα βλέπω ενωμένα. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι θα υπάρχουν στον ιστό, αλλά το ίδιο υπάρχει και οτιδήποτε άλλο φανταστείς. Υποστηρίζεις πως ό,τι είναι γραμμένο πρέπει να εκλαμβάνεται σαν μέρος της γλώσσας;

Τα άλλα που παρουσιάζεις έχουν μια δομική διαφορά από τα καλωσορίσματα: δεν είναι κλιτά και μάλιστα σαν ρήματα. Ενώ το _γαμώτο_ περιέχει ρήμα, το ρήμα του συμπεριφέρεται σαν άκλιτο συνθετικό κι ούτε καν πρόκειται για κλιτή λέξη (γι' αυτό άλλωστε είναι και _γαμώτο_ και όχι _τογαμώ_). Δηλαδή η ένστασή μου, όπως μπορείς να παρατηρήσεις και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, είναι ότι το καλωσόρισμα έχει πλήρως κλιτό μέρος κι αυτό το κλιτό μέρος δεν είναι καν ονοματικό αλλά ρηματικό:

_"Καλως όρισα στην πατρίδα", σκέφτηκε ο Τάδε καθώς κατέβαινε απ' το αεροπλάνο.
Καλως όρισες, Γιώργο!
Καλως όρισε το ευρώ· αντίο δραχμή!
Καλως ορίσαμε στο φτωχικό σας!
Καλως ορίσατε στο φτωχικό μου!
"Καλως όρισαν" τα νέα μέτρα... ευτυχώς γιατί είχαμε κακομάθει με τόσο χρήμα!_

Είναι λοιπόν ένα επιφώνημα που κρίνεται ακριβώς όπως το ρήμα του;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι λοιπόν ένα επιφώνημα που κρίνεται ακριβώς όπως το ρήμα του;


Ουσιαστικά τα επιφωνήματα είναι δύο: _καλωσήρθες_, _καλωσήρθατε_. Τ' άλλα είναι τραβηγμένα απ' τα μαλλιά — υποστηρίζεις πως ό,τι είναι τραβηγμένο απ' τα μαλλιά πρέπει να εκλαμβάνεται σαν μέρος της γλώσσας;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2012)

Εγώ δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι τραβηγμένα από τα μαλλιά. Ούτε θα ήταν περίεργο να γραφτούν όλα αυτά σαν μία λέξη, ενώ το «Καλώς τους» δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει μία λέξη. Τραβηγμένη από τα μαλλιά θεωρώ την ανάγκη να αφαιρεθεί ο τόνος από το _Καλώς_. Ή θα το κρατήσουμε «Καλώς ορίσατε», όπως το γράφει πολύς κόσμος, ή «Καλωσορίσατε».


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2012)

Για την έλλειψη τόνου ευθύνεται μία παράλειψη, πολλαπλασιασμένη με copy-paste.

Zazula, τα παραδείγματα τα έβαλα ακριβώς για να δείξω ότι είναι υπαρκτή η χρήση τους στον λόγο. Μπορεί να είναι ειδικές περιπτώσεις ή/και να σπανίζουν, όμως δεν είναι λάθος. Τα τριτοπρόσωπα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και αντί Β' προσώπου, με πλάγιο λόγο:

Μπαίνει ο σύζυγος, μιλάει η σύζυγος: _καλώς όρισε η κολόνα του σπιτιού!_
Μπαίνουν οι δυο κόρες, μιλάει ο πατέρας: _καλώς όρισαν οι γυναίκες της ζωής μου!_

Αν βρίσκεις το καλωσόρισμα τραβηγμένο, κάν' το _καλώς ήρθε_.

Πέραν αυτών, υπάρχει και ρήμα _καλωσορίζω_, πράγμα που κάνει conflict με το καλώς όρισες, κτλ, στον αόριστο. Λόγω σύνταξης, δεν τίθεται θέμα παρεξήγησης, αλλά για ποιον λόγο να χρησιμοποείται σαν μια λέξη, δεδομένων των άλλων αντιρρήσεων (που, σημειωτέον, δεν είναι μόνο δικές μου).

Στην τελική, αν ανοίξουμε τον ασκό -ή τους ασκούς- του Αιόλου, βράσε ρύζι. Μετά το "καλωσόρισες", σειρά έχει το "καλωσασβρήκα", που εκτός από το ρήμα, κλίνεται και η αντωνυμία, δίνοντας 54 τύπους, μετά το "καλωσταδέχτηκα", έπειτα το "καλώστονμου", κατόπιν το "καλωσταματιαμασταδυό" και ύστερα το "τιναυταπουλές".


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2012)

Ξαναλέω, με άλλα λόγια, ίσως:


Δεν επιβάλλεται να γράφουμε «Καλωσήρθες»: έδειξα πώς το λεξικό εξηγεί το «Καλωσήρθες», με το «Καλώς ήρθες» στον ορισμό.
Επίσης τα λεξικά καταγράφουν τη χρήση: είχαν ικανοποιητικά δεδομένα ώστε να καταγράψουν τα _καλωσήρθες, καλωσόρισες, καλωσορίσατε_ και τους ξέφυγε το _καλωσήρθατε_. Δεν μπορούν να τα κρύψουν εφόσον προφανώς κάποιος θεώρησε ότι είναι αποδεκτοί τύποι.
Τους θεώρησε αποδεκτούς όχι μόνο λόγω του αριθμού των ευρημάτων, αλλά και λόγω του ενός τόνου, επειδή οι δύο λέξεις προφέρονται σαν μία, κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει στην περίπτωση τού «Καλώς τα δέχτηκα» και των υπόλοιπων παραδειγμάτων σου.
Ξέρουμε ότι πολλοί ενώνουν τέτοιες φράσεις με έναν τόνο, π.χ. _καλώστους, σαναλέμε, παναπεί_. Δεν είναι κανένα καινούργιο φαινόμενο.
Ο καλός επιμελητής θα πρέπει κανονικά να δεχτεί και τα δύο — αυτή τη στιγμή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2012)

Δεν διαφωνώ για το τι πρέπει να κάνει ο καλός επιμελητής. Ακόμα καλύτερα, δεν έχω καν γνώμη γι' αυτό. Από την αρχή είπα "εγώ κάνω αυτό" και δήλωσα την αντίρρησή μου με ερώτηση (δείτε στην πρώτη σελίδα).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Zazula, τα παραδείγματα τα έβαλα ακριβώς για να δείξω ότι είναι υπαρκτή η χρήση τους στον λόγο. Μπορεί να είναι ειδικές περιπτώσεις ή/και να σπανίζουν, όμως δεν είναι λάθος. Τα τριτοπρόσωπα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και αντί Β' προσώπου, με πλάγιο λόγο:
> 
> Μπαίνει ο σύζυγος, μιλάει η σύζυγος: _καλώς όρισε η κολόνα του σπιτιού!_
> Μπαίνουν οι δυο κόρες, μιλάει ο πατέρας: _καλώς όρισαν οι γυναίκες της ζωής μου!_
> ...



Προφανώς μπερδεύεις τον όρο «σε επιφωνηματική χρήση» με τον όρο «επιφώνημα».


----------

